# Arm Knitting



## Marchwind (May 10, 2002)

A friend posted a picture on FaceBook of a scarf she made in an Arm Knitting class. That's crazy, thought I, I've never heard of such a thing. Then this morning I open my email and in my newsletter from Lion Brand there is a thing on Arm Knitting  and there was a link, they are having a challenge. I think this looks like it is right up FR's alley :sing:

http://blog.lionbrand.com/2013/12/19/video-how-to-arm-knit/


----------



## Chaty (Apr 4, 2008)

Got the same thing in my email last night. Not sure if I even really want to try to do that.


----------



## hercsmama (Jan 15, 2004)

I'd love to see what FR could do with this.......


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

My first thought was now I "get" how to do a long tail caste on!

My second thought was...what if you are in the midst of this and you have to pee?


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

you're killing me, Kas!! ROFL!!


----------



## fellini123 (Feb 2, 2003)

I saw this on the Red Heart web page. By a guy named Mikey. Has anyone ever watched his videos?? I think he is amazing.
I dont like the arm knitting this, I think it is ugly!! Sorry.
Anyway I just love the UTubes of Mikey doing both knitting and crocheting.
Alice in Virginia


----------



## Wind in Her Hair (Jul 18, 2002)

some friends of ours had a 12 year old son doing this- which I thought was cool.


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Iiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnteresting. 

The finished product is a little airy for my tastes, but would make great fish netting.

I must say, the potential for what can be done with a given strand of fiber (string, yarn, cordage.....call-it-what-you-will) and the infinite variety of techniques and means to the desired ends.....amazes me..... every time I cast on.
My learning curve has slowed a bit, but now, I find the AHA!!! moments only grow in profundity......


As for what to do if you have to pee, during......

Have all your project yarn in a portable box that you can carry out to the compost pile with you when nature calls.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

> Have all your project yarn in a portable box that you can carry out to the compost pile with you when nature calls.


From time to time, when letting my wee dog out to do her business, I have been profoundly grateful for that I have indoor plumbing. Especially when it is 20 below zero. Portable yarn project box or no, I would rather not expose any delicate areas to the ravages of a Northern Minnesota Winter. Sitting down to crochet or spin would be a testimony to courage if one's underside were frostbitten. It would bring a whole new meaning to the word "flashfreeze."


----------



## Forerunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Me, too ! :bouncy:

That's why I have a portable compost pile in a bucket in the bathroom.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

:smack: I should have known....


----------



## Geoprincess55 (Mar 19, 2013)

It reminds me of my horses' hay net.


----------



## Kasota (Nov 25, 2013)

Done in the right swooshy poofy glittery yarn - it would sell well to the younger crowd at craft fairs...


----------

